# Burgers



## 007bond-jb (Sep 18, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k5nO7KVXpWE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k5nO7KVXpWE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Div (Sep 18, 2008)

If u had a trailer shaped like a cow and served lunch outta it id be comin by daily for one of them burgs...if u can find it around there   Chubby's Steak seasoning puts a real nice zip on burgers


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 18, 2008)

Got to try that punch a hole in the patty method..  I'm surprised yall didn't use "slap your MaMa" on them... BTW.. they sell it in Texas now.. right outside of El Campo at the sausage factory...


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 18, 2008)

Fine looking meal.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 18, 2008)

Good lookin' burgers there BOY! and you are right Barney blows!   :twisted:


----------



## mar52 (Sep 18, 2008)

oooh yummy!


----------



## Damar12 (Sep 18, 2008)

It is never dull when JB is posting ............  :roll:


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 18, 2008)

Damar12 said:
			
		

> It is never dull when JB is posting ............  :roll:



Ya mean like when .... is posting :?: 
Fill in the blank you self............ BOY!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 18, 2008)

Well I have seen pics of JB movies too..but most times when he posts a pic all I see is whut looks like Egyptian Hydroglifics.  Now below this line do it look like a pic or a jumble of nonsense?

bigwheel





			
				007bond-jb said:
			
		

> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k5nO7KVXpWE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k5nO7KVXpWE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Sep 18, 2008)

First all glad you washed your hands  Second good looking burgers and Third what you got against Barney :?:


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 19, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I have seen pics of JB movies too..but most times when he posts a pic all I see is whut looks like Egyptian Hydroglifics.  Now below this line do it look like a pic or a jumble of nonsense?
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...


*
I see this!!!! *




			
				007bond-jb said:
			
		

> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k5nO7KVXpWE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k5nO7KVXpWE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## john a (Sep 19, 2008)

They look as good as McDonald's.


----------



## Bubba-Q (Sep 21, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I have seen pics of JB movies too..but most times when he posts a pic all I see is whut looks like Egyptian Hydroglifics.  Now below this line do it look like a pic or a jumble of nonsense?
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...




bigwheel, click the "profile" button at the top of this page, scroll down and change "Always allow HTML:" to YES.  Dont forget to answer the math question or you wont be able to save your changes. Save your changes and you will be good to go!


----------



## crossroads1 (Sep 22, 2008)

put some dam cheese on dem burgers BOYY!  lookin good.


----------



## Toby Keil (Sep 26, 2008)

Burgs look great JB but where's the cheese?


----------

